# cflags raisonable

## docCarcass

Salut tout le monde!!!

Qu' elles seraient les options a rajouter dans ma variable CFLAGS dans make.conf "au minimum" en sachant qu' actuellement je n' ai pas chargé du tout: -march=pentium3 -pipe ...

Est-ce que mozilla est long au demarage chez vous aussi ?

Existe-t-il une optimisation permettant de le faire s' executer plus rapidement ?

----------

## Sleeper

T'as essaye phoenix ???

----------

## kasper

salut docCarcass

au début j'ai tuné mes CFLAGS "à mort", -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -zcombreloc...

mais bon, les instabilités étaient trop fréquentes... alors j'ai baissé dans ma pskopathie  :Smile: 

les ebuilds sont censés vérifier les CFLAGS et enlever ceux qui posent problème suivant les softs que tu veux compiler mais bien sûr, tous ne le font pas (les cas sont tres nombreux), resultat mon kde foirouillait sans vergogne et d'autres applis se lancaient tout bonnement pas.

j'en suis revenu à un simple : -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe

tout recompilé et j'ai plus de problème

ceci n'est que mon humble expérience, peut-être que d'autres pourront m'éclairer aussi sur des flags ki n'engendrent pas d'instabilité tout en optimisant un poil

++

----------

## xr31Daisy

Franchement, pour les quelques miettes de performances gagnables sur les CFLAGS, est-il bien utile de se compliquer la vie ?

'-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe' marche très bien pour moi

Par contre, le truc 'delamorkitu' serait, parait-il, le 'prelinking'.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> T'as essaye phoenix ???

 

Un peu HS, mais je trouve que la derniere version de Phoenix (0.5) est moins stable.

En tout cas sous Win elle plante assez souvent, j'avoue que j'ai pas teste sous Linux   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sleeper

Je sais pas pour la 0.5, je compile ma version depuis le CVS et j'ai

pas de pbs ...

----------

## sergio

Pour ma part j'ai emerge mes applications (X, KDE, Apache,etc...) avec le flag -zcombreloc et je n'ai pas vu de différence notable ni dans la rapidité ni dans la stabilité...

A+

----------

## sergio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> au début j'ai tuné mes CFLAGS "à mort", -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -zcombreloc... 
> 
> 

 

Pour ma part j'ai emerge mes applications (X, KDE, Apache,etc...) avec le flag -zcombreloc et je n'ai pas vu de différence notable ni dans la rapidité ni dans la stabilité...

A+

----------

## kasper

 *sergio wrote:*   

> Pour ma part j'ai emerge mes applications (X, KDE, Apache,etc...) avec le flag -zcombreloc et je n'ai pas vu de différence notable ni dans la rapidité ni dans la stabilité...
> 
> A+

 moi non plus pour la rapidité par contre j'avais des plantages réguliers de kmail & konqueror  :Confused: 

c pour ca que les enlever ne m'a pas coupé la coui... gauche   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeuSReu

Perso je suis en -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -z combreloc

au début j'étais en O3 mais g eu pas mal de pb ac gcc 3.2.1 ac ce niveau donc je suis revenu a 2 et ca fonctionne du tonner.

Je suis meme en instable ac kde3.1rc5 etc et g pas eu de problemes non solubles ni trop relou  :Smile: 

----------

## NeuSReu

Perso je suis en -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -z combreloc

au début j'étais en O3 mais g eu pas mal de pb ac gcc 3.2.1 ac ce niveau donc je suis revenu a 2 et ca fonctionne du tonner.

Je suis meme en instable ac kde3.1rc5 etc et g pas eu de problemes non solubles ni trop relou  :Smile: 

Par contre je suis pas d'accord j'ai gagné en perf avec le gcc 3.2.1 et -z combreloc je le vois dans glxgears j'ai quelques fps en plus depuis  :Wink: 

Voiloute

----------

## JPz

Perso :

-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

et pour mon laptop :

-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

Ca marche très bien comme ça. A noter que -fomit-frame-pointer n'est en principe pas une optimisation à risque, au contraire -ffast-math par exemple.

----------

## dioxmat

au bout d'un moment jen ai eu marre de mon systeme qui marchait alors jai tente ca :

-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -m3dnow -mmmx -z combreloc

ben ca marche toujours aussi bien :)

par contre gcc 3.x desactive toujours mmx et 3dnow je sais pas trop pourquoi...

un truc interessant sinon c genre -Wno-deprecated, pour eviter d'afficher des messages inutiles pour un utilisateur sur les headers deprecies...

----------

